# Rubik's brand vs Guhong



## thepizzaguy96 (Aug 2, 2011)

I average around 24 seconds with my rubik's brand. Do you think i would see noticeable improvements when i get my guhong?? :confused: My rubik's brand is lubed with vegetable oil and moves really well to me. I have no experience with a DIY so i don't know how well it turns compared. So will i see an improvement????


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes. No doubt. If you've not used a DIY, you might need to get used to the feel of one first. I would recommend a Zhan Chi over GuHong. Hope to see you improve!


----------



## emolover (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, you need a new cube. 

At first it will make your times worse because you will be like "How the heck do I control this dang thing!". When you get use to it you will be fine.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes. You are at the point where you would start to see a difference. It will turn waayyyy better and faster, maybe even too fast >.>

Tip: Although it turns faster, remember to still look-a-head and don't make your solves so choppy. Still go for a smooth feel to the solve.


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 2, 2011)

When you get used to it, you will probably be breaking your pb on average.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 2, 2011)

Be sure to buy something like Maru Lube though.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 2, 2011)

If you get your GuHong, then you must get Lubix.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 2, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> If you get your GuHong, then you must get Lubix.


 
If you have the cash. Get something cheaper like shock oil.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Aug 3, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> If you have the cash. Get something cheaper like shock oil.


 
Yes, but Lubix is stilll recommended (atleast by me) and you will love your Guhong when you get it. I had to try about 5 different DIYs before I got to the Guhong and it is my favorite.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 3, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> If you get your GuHong, then you must get Lubix.


 
>Stating opinion as fact
lol

@OP, a Guhong will definitely turn much faster than your Rubik's brand, but like others have said, it may take you awhile to get used to the speed. When I was your speed is about the time I switched from a Rubik's brand too, except that I switched to an F-II, which is not as fast as a Guhong. I still had difficulty getting used to the speed of the F-II. If your times get worse for a short time after you switch, don't get frustrated because it is completely normal.


----------



## JyH (Aug 3, 2011)

5bld


----------



## Lochran (Aug 3, 2011)

If u are going to buy a diy why not just buy something good like Ultimate ZHanchi from Lubixcube.com


----------



## sauso (Aug 3, 2011)

imo there is no comparison between a GuHong and a Rubiks brand. I have both (DIY Rubiks) and i can say hands down the GuHong is the best....


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Aug 3, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> @OP, a Guhong will definitely turn much faster than your Rubik's brand, but like others have said, it may take you awhile to get used to the speed. When I was your speed is about the time I switched from a Rubik's brand too, except that I switched to an F-II, which is not as fast as a Guhong. I still had difficulty getting used to the speed of the F-II. If your times get worse for a short time after you switch, don't get frustrated because it is completely normal.


 
This is pretty much how I would have answered. You'll definitely see improvements in the long run and your cube won't be holding you back at all, which it could be a bit being a rubik's brand (Depending on how well worked in it is).

But I don't recommend using vegetable oil as lubricant on it, imo use crc, lubix, jigaloo or whatevs. But just buy a regular Guhong/ZhanChi, mod and lube it yourself later on if you want, no point buying a lubix modded one... The only modded guhong I'd recommend would be a Godly Guhong.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 3, 2011)

MoRpHiiNe said:


> no point buying a lubix modded one... The only modded guhong I'd recommend would be a Godly Guhong.



Interesting... and why would you recommend the Godly over the Ultimate?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 3, 2011)

JyH said:


> 5bld



ikr lol 


Yah, I had a storebought, and switched to a type c recently. At first I couldn't control it. Now I love it  
So I assume the guhong, being a DIY, would be alot faster than a storebought too, and possibly uncontrollable. For a while. You'll get used to it.
So yeh, DIYs are alot lot faster than storeboughts, so be warned!
I have never felt a dayan cube so I can't say any opinions on those. 
By the way, if you're still in doubt about lube, I now use diff oil and my cube is alot better than it used to be (no lube until like two weeks ago). I've heard it's similar to lubix.


----------



## Jostle (Aug 3, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Interesting... and why would you recommend the Godly over the Ultimate?


 
Because instead of buying an ultimate, you can just buy a normal guhong and lube it yourself. But a godly guhong would take hours to mod.

Just buy a normal guhong.


----------



## izovire (Aug 3, 2011)

I do think you'd be better off with the Zhanchi over the Guhong (I'll explain why). You can find them at my store for a decent price (with free shipping). 

As of right now almost anything other than a rubik's brand will work for you... I am suggesting you get the Zhanchi because it doesn't pop, and is by far the best cube out of the box. When ordering from my store you have the option of getting DIY or assembled, the assembled ones are stickered, lubed (with my personal lube.. awesome stuff!), and tensioned. I also ship the same or next day, so if you live in the US you can expect your order in 2-5 business days. 

The Godly Guhong might not be for you at the moment. It costs a little more but it might be a good option in the future.

One last thing, don't use vegetable oil or any type of cooking oil. This will ruin puzzles... nuff said. So get some silicone lube (i.e. Lubix, CRC, Jigaloo, Shock Oil).


----------



## sauso (Aug 4, 2011)

plug


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 6, 2011)

thepizzaguy96 said:


> I average around 24 seconds with my rubik's brand. Do you think i would see noticeable improvements when i get my guhong?? :confused: My rubik's brand is lubed with vegetable oil and moves really well to me. I have no experience with a DIY so i don't know how well it turns compared. So will i see an improvement????


 
thepizzaguy96? hmmmm


----------



## fiftyniner (Aug 7, 2011)

izovire's price for the assembled guhong is similar to those from hongkong/CN.
Buy from him if you live in the US.


----------



## Hovair (Aug 7, 2011)

I use crc on my cube and it is great. I have not tried vegatable oil and I dont want too. I tried a cube with lubix and it turned great. When you get a guhong then get lubix.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 7, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> Yes, but Lubix is stilll recommended (atleast by me) and you will love your Guhong when you get it. I had to try about 5 different DIYs before I got to the Guhong and it is my favorite.


 
That's why I said "if you have the cash"


----------



## thepizzaguy96 (Aug 9, 2011)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> thepizzaguy96? hmmmm


 
Yeah man i noticed you were there before me but i had no idea  i totally did not see you before i made my youtube account lmao  cheers


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, your times would most likely drop to below 21 seconds. However, get a Zhanchi over a GuHong.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 12, 2012)

izovire said:


> One last thing, don't use vegetable oil or any type of cooking oil. This will ruin puzzles... nuff said. So get some silicone lube (i.e. Lubix, CRC, Jigaloo, Shock Oil).


TRUE THAT I now use shock oil (20 WT)


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes. I used to average around that time for a long time, then I got a Guhong, my times dropped down to around 19-21 seconds, after getting used to the cube, I was sub 20 regularly.


----------

